# Natural for life?



## 36-26

Are you guys on that are nattys here natural for life or do you plan on turning to the dark side further down the line, i considered it a few years ago but I've no interest anymore, I wanna see how good a physique i can get naturally.


----------



## barsnack

36-26 said:


> Are you guys on that are nattys here natural for life or do you plan on turning to the dark side further down the line, i considered it a few years ago but I've no interest anymore, I wanna see how good a physique i can get naturally.


I wonder in a years time, will you have a thread 'Un-natural for Life'...Steroids are the pringles of drugs, and we know what pringles slogan is


----------



## Barker

I really dont know, i want to compete naturally, but i know ill always want more...


----------



## dtlv

In respect of training I don't ever want to be a competetive bodybuilder, I don't train like one, don't aspire to the level of size, and don't want to go through the torturous diets that people go through to get sub 6% bodyfat... so none of the things that AAS achieve are part of my goals.

In that respect the answer is no. I may however consider using low level test as TRT when older and natural testosterone levels have dropped off... but this isn't a bodybuilding thing, and is only something I would do if I felt I was suddenly negatively affected by aging and decreased natural hormone levels.


----------



## 36-26

barsnack said:


> I wonder in a years time, will you have a thread 'Un-natural for Life'...Steroids are the pringles of drugs, and we know what pringles slogan is


Not a hope mate I'm 30 this year, been training a long time 12 years on and off, considered it in my early to mid 20's and decided it wasn't for me, I would not be able for the headfcuk of losing size and strength everytime i some off, all my gear using mates are so addicted in the sense that they'll stay cycling and cycling so as not to lose what they have.

1 mate of mine who competes tried to convince me loads of times saying with my genetics etc but I'm not dedicated enough for a start and gear just doesn't appeal to me, that same mate got a life threatening abscess in his glute with a clean needle and swore that was it, he was finished with gear only to "feel small" a few months later and back on cycle again haha. Its just not for me, each to their own I guess.


----------



## Cam93

niave maybe, but i plan on doing my first course once i feel im more developtd age wise. no intrest in competing or anything of the sort at this moment in time, way i see it, if theres a way to do what you love doing - but better, why not? pro's outweigh the con's in this instantance IMO


----------



## 36-26

Dtlv74 said:


> In respect of training I don't ever want to be a competetive bodybuilder, I don't train like one, don't aspire to the level of size, and don't want to go through the torturous diets that people go through to get sub 6% bodyfat... so none of the things that AAS achieve are part of my goals.
> 
> In that respect the answer is no. I may however consider using low level test as TRT when older and natural testosterone levels have dropped off... but this isn't a bodybuilding thing, and is only something I would do if I felt I was suddenly negatively affected by aging and decreased natural hormone levels.


Ya thats another thing I've no interest in ever competing so I'm in no rush to get the physique I'm looking for


----------



## barsnack

36-26 said:


> Not a hope mate I'm 30 this year, been training a long time 12 years on and off, considered it in my early to mid 20's and decided it wasn't for me, I would not be able for the headfcuk of losing size and strength everytime i some off, *all my gear using mates are so addicted in the sense that they'll stay cycling and cycling so as not to lose what they have*.
> 
> 1 mate of mine who competes tried to convince me loads of times saying with my genetics etc but I'm not dedicated enough for a start and gear just doesn't appeal to me, that same mate got a life threatening abscess in his glute with a clean needle and swore that was it, he was finished with gear only to "feel small" a few months later and back on cycle again haha. Its just not for me, each to their own I guess.


This is the number one worry i have, although ive only completed 1 cycle, the fear of, losing gains is frightening. If natural works well for ya, then all the best. Im naturally skinny so i dont ever want to go back, hence i can see future cycles but properly planned


----------



## 36-26

barsnack said:


> This is the number one worry i have, although ive only completed 1 cycle, the fear of, losing gains is frightening. If natural works well for ya, then all the best. Im naturally skinny so i dont ever want to go back, hence i can see future cycles but properly planned


Ya I understand mate, I'm naturally broad can put on weight easily etc so maybe it'd be different if I had been a skinny bloke naturally, my biggest problem is making sure its quality weight which is not so easy lol


----------



## Jalapa

Im more intersted in the training and improving my form and strength. I can improve this naturally. Also i just plain cant be ****d with all the dodgyness of locating a source and injecting myself etc. Its that simple.

Just added this edit:

I do get how and why people do cycle though.i also apprecite they do it so they can actually train harder. It just doesnt fit in with my life.


----------



## Zzz102

Honestly, I know im going to. trained around a year so far, but only 18. Going to leave it off for a bit.


----------



## welshflame

Wow how long has this natural section been here ? haha. Awesome though  . For me im natural for life  .


----------



## &lt;JAY_JAY&gt;

I am 35 and have no intrest in taking gear at this age of my life, i train to be fit n healthy, and be in good shape, i still love to watch and follow the big guys, its just not for me, i prefare the mens health look..


----------



## Glassback

Like the others have said but with a major addition. I dont want to be or train like a bodybuilder. I totally respect what they do.

I have nearly had my life taken away from me, I have once lost the ability to walk. It took me 7 years getting to where I am now. I feel like I lost a lifetime. So I wouldnt ever jeoprodise what I have now, the health I have now.

I KNOW not everyone responds to AAS in a bad way but once you have been told you wont walk again, after that very second the quack tells you that, you vow to do everything you can to make yourself stronger mentally and physically and to never put yourself at risk.

I see AAS as one of those risks. I also couldnt take them alongside the meds I take.

But - I must say I am more tolerable of what they are, more knowledgable or what they do and more respectful of those who take properly, intelligently and make great progress.

Natural for life? If injecting yourself every two weeks with a Biological additive to turn your immune system down is still classed as natural - Im natural for life!


----------



## Greshie

Dtlv74 said:


> In respect of training I don't ever want to be a competetive bodybuilder, I don't train like one, don't aspire to the level of size, and don't want to go through the torturous diets that people go through to get sub 6% bodyfat... so none of the things that AAS achieve are part of my goals.
> 
> In that respect the answer is no. I may however consider using low level test as TRT when older and natural testosterone levels have dropped off... but this isn't a bodybuilding thing, and is only something I would do if I felt I was suddenly negatively affected by aging and decreased natural hormone levels.


Same here ....


----------



## a.notherguy

natural for the length of my marriage - so hopefully life lol

my missus buys into the roid rage thing and i promised her when i started training that i would never juice.


----------



## JoePro

Wait until I hit 21!

I think I'll do it. I know I will actually.


----------



## Glassback

a.notherguy said:


> natural for the length of my marriage - so hopefully life lol
> 
> my missus buys into the roid rage thing and i promised her when i started training that i would never juice.


Good man.

But the roid rage argument I find annoying. Its the d!ckheads that shouldnt be allowed even smarties that give it a bad name for the intelligent, dedicated people that do use them.


----------



## a.notherguy

Glassback said:


> Good man.
> 
> But the roid rage argument I find annoying. Its the d!ckheads that shouldnt be allowed even smarties that give it a bad name for the intelligent, dedicated people that do use them.


yeah i find it annoying aswell but some people will believe what the people who who write the storys want them to believe lol.

i once got my a55 kicked for buying zma as it said 'anabolic support' on the label lmao. had to show her that it could be bought in feckin holland and barret to prove it was nothing more than a sup.


----------



## Greenspin

I am not interested in steroids. I have no aspiration to be really big! For me I like testing my limits, and if there is a 'limit' i'll still pass it without the assistance of anyone or anything!


----------



## irishdude

Greenspin said:


> I am not interested in steroids. I have no aspiration to be really big! For me I like testing my limits, and if there is a 'limit' i'll still pass it without the assistance of anyone or anything!


My point of view exactly mate, like to push myself to the limit in the gym. With proper train and getting the diet sorted pretty decent gains can be made - have a look at pics from some natty comps, these guys have great physiques gained through sheer hard work and patience.


----------



## Redbeard85

It's something I may consider, but will be far down the line...honestly I think it may happen, but not before I and the missus are totally happy about me doing it...


----------



## HJL

JoePro said:


> Wait until I hit 21!
> 
> I think I'll do it. I know I will actually.


dont know how u can be so confident mate! im 21 and have some Ph's in my drawer. im too scared to take them ffs. let alone any injectable! just worry too much about sides etc like heart faileur, liver problems and steroid induced reactions that could lead to my hospitalization.


----------



## yannyboy

Greenspin said:


> I am not interested in steroids. I have no aspiration to be really big! For me I like testing my limits, and if there is a 'limit' i'll still pass it without the assistance of anyone or anything!


There is a limit achievable with AAS's that will be pretty much impossible to achieve naturaly.


----------



## yannyboy

HJL said:


> dont know how u can be so confident mate! im 21 and have some Ph's in my drawer. im too scared to take them ffs. let alone any injectable! just worry too much about sides etc like heart faileur, liver problems and steroid induced reactions that could lead to my hospitalization.


You've got more chance of liver problems by getting p*ssed every weekend than by taking AAS's in moderation.


----------



## barsnack

HJL said:


> dont know how u can be so confident mate! im 21 and have some Ph's in my drawer. im too scared to take them ffs. let alone any injectable! just worry too much about sides etc like heart faileur, liver problems and steroid induced reactions that could lead to my hospitalization.


Your problem is you dont think of the sides you will get from NOT taking aas. Such as lack of attention from girls, guys not wanting to fvck with you, the glorious feeling when you put on your old t-shirt and it rips, shopping for shirts 3 sizes too small, turning heads when you walk into a bar/club/chapel and the best one is watching the younger gym members copying your training routine


----------



## Greenspin

yannyboy said:


> There is a limit achievable with AAS's that unfortunately you will never achieve naturaly.


Strange thing to feel necessary to say. But you may feel there is a restriction on what you are able to achieve. I however don't. I am not suggesting there is not x study, biological, or general rule saying what you have just said. But when looking at quantum law - which explains scientific law - then you will see even science says there is no real limitations. 

This is how I chose to experience life.


----------



## Greenspin

yannyboy said:


> You've got more chance of liver problems by getting p*ssed every weekend than by taking AAS's in moderation.


Not if you don't drink!


----------



## yannyboy

Greenspin said:


> Not if you don't drink!


Yes, you're right, but the point I was trying to make was that most of the general public think nothing of getting hammered on a regular basis but think one course of AAS's will lead to irreversible health problems.


----------



## rocky666

if scientists found a vitamin that worked as well as gear. Would people that hate steroid takers now would they take it and would it still be considered cheating. Course the fecking would. Its all hypocrisy that we fecking live in.


----------



## Glassback

rocky666 said:


> if scientists found a vitamin that worked as well as gear. Would people that hate steroid takers now would they take it and would it still be considered cheating. Course the fecking would. Its all hypocrisy that we fecking live in.


No-one here hates the steroid takers... just the knobends that were touched my their uncles who take them to get big (so they dont get touched again) who go off the rails getting all alpha male at someone who give those who use a bad name.

Even if it was a smartie I wouldnt take due to the influence it has on the body. Done.


----------



## Greenspin

yannyboy said:


> Yes, you're right, but the point I was trying to make was that most of the general public think nothing of getting hammered on a regular basis but think one course of AAS's will lead to irreversible health problems.


Well I don't think the people on this site are the general public. That is, in context of what you are saying, and who you are saying it to.

Edit: I appreciate what you are saying BTW. But I think just by being a member of this site, it is pretty obvious that steroid use is a completely different ball game to what is thought by those with no real exposer to them, or people that use them.


----------



## Greenspin

rocky666 said:


> if scientists found a vitamin that worked as well as gear. Would people that hate steroid takers now would they take it and would it still be considered cheating. Course the fecking would. Its all hypocrisy that we fecking live in.


I assume you are not talking about the people on this site. I don't know of any 'steroid haters' that use this forum.


----------



## HJL

barsnack said:


> Your problem is you dont think of the sides you will get from NOT taking aas. Such as lack of attention from girls, guys not wanting to fvck with you, the glorious feeling when you put on your old t-shirt and it rips, shopping for shirts 3 sizes too small, turning heads when you walk into a bar/club/chapel and the best one is watching the younger gym members copying your training routine


Im quite big for the college gym i train at, so its all good for now. But yeah i would like to be much bigger, just a worrier i guess. But have drank 3L of strong strong cider a few times a week and bottles of vodka for years so there we go! The whole HPTA system surely shouldnt be messed about with as much as people do, just scares me a little the amount of people with no sex drive etc. that would kill me! i reckon id get depresion, and however much caution you take its a risk.


----------



## barsnack

HJL said:


> Im quite big for the college gym i train at, so its all good for now. But yeah i would like to be much bigger, just a worrier i guess. But have drank 3L of strong strong cider a few times a week and bottles of vodka for years so there we go! The whole HPTA system surely shouldnt be messed about with as much as people do, just scares me a little the amount of *people with no sex drive *etc. that would kill me! i reckon id get depresion, and however much caution you take its a risk.


IM ugly, so it does'nt matter to me. Although with proper PCT etc, sex drive will be fine, i aint had a problem yet with my 2 aday ****ing quota


----------



## rocky666

i did not mean on this site. I meant how bodybuilders are perceived by joe public who sits there at the pub drinking his 20 pints of lager then going outside and moaning about all the exercise he has to do since the smoking ban was introduced. I dont class anyone one as a natural bodybuilder or a steroid bodybuilder. Your a bodybuilder end of.


----------



## stokey-leroy

I wouldnt do them just because I dont do any drugs - never have - too worried about side effects!

I dont agree that the only way to get female attention or to stop people ****ing with you is by taking steroids either - I get girls because of personality and people dont **** with me because a) Im not a knob head (most of the time) and B) I can handle myself anyway haha! Also, I know 1 guy who is on steroids and is tanked - when he goes out, people are always looking to start on him because they think that he thinks he's hard or whatever - its a shame cause he's a genuinely nice guy!


----------



## IrishRaver

I have plans to consider using anabolics with at least 5 years natural lifting under my belt, so at about age 24 (also good as the natural test is starting to decline post late teen/early 20s)

nothing set in stone yet though, I may be in a different world in 5 years...


----------



## barsnack

once you pop, you wont stop


----------



## ManCityDG

> I train to be fit n healthy' date=' and be in good shape, i still love to watch and follow the big guys, its just not for me, i prefare the mens health look..[/quote']
> 
> Thats pretty much my thoughts. Massive people just look, well, unnatural! I much prefer the athletic/mens health look. But each to their own.


----------



## littlesimon

Im pretty much certain that I will always be a natural lifter (I lift for strength/powerlifting).

My philosophy is to keep things basic and simple. I feel adding AAS will just complicate things. I eat and I lift that's it. I rarely do the whole recovery window thing. I obviously have nothing against users and find the drug protocols interesting to read about, but I just can't be ****d with taking _____ with ______ at whatever time with whatever pin in whatever part of the body.

Besides, in this current economic climate, I'm trying to train and eat with as little cost as possible. I'm not sure what AAS prices are like but it would be a luxury item I really couldnt afford at the moment.


----------



## littlesimon

barsnack said:


> Your problem is you dont think of the sides you will get from NOT taking aas. Such as lack of attention from girls, guys not wanting to fvck with you, the glorious feeling when you put on your old t-shirt and it rips, shopping for shirts 3 sizes too small, turning heads when you walk into a bar/club/chapel and the best one is watching the younger gym members copying your training routine


Eh?

Not sure if serious


----------



## JusNoGood

barsnack said:


> aint had a problem yet with my 2 aday ****ing quota


 does the '****ing' start with a 'w' or 'f'? I can't see if you're married from here.


----------



## paul81

natural for me, gonna get to a decent size for my height then just maintain and possibly drop body fat.


----------



## barsnack

JusNoGood said:


> does the '****ing' start with a 'w' or 'f'? I can't see if you're married from here.


haha, starts with a 'w', just me and my faithfull hand


----------



## Bamse

My plan is to stay natural, but if the opportunity and above all the right circumstances presented themselves, I'd be interested in trying AAS out of pure curiosity, to see how my body reacts to them. However, that probably won't happen as I'm afraid it may be a slippery slope and that Bayman may actually be right in that once you pop... I may try a ph-cycle though, again out of curiosity more than anything else.

As for steroid use in general, I have no problem with them being used by well-informed and hard-working athletes, but I have zero respect for those who are looking for a short-cut to big biceps for showing off at the club to impress women or in other ways inflate their self-esteem. (By the way, I also have zero respect for the girls who are impressed, but that's for another post.) This isn't restricted to steroids though; it is part of a wider cultural phenomenon that I have some issues with, to put it mildly.


----------



## Bamse

Dtlv74 said:


> I may however consider using low level test as TRT when older and natural testosterone levels have dropped off... but this isn't a bodybuilding thing, and is only something I would do if I felt I was suddenly negatively affected by aging and decreased natural hormone levels.


What he said.


----------



## Andrew Jacks

Greenspin said:


> I am not interested in steroids. I have no aspiration to be really big! For me I like testing my limits, and if there is a 'limit' i'll still pass it without the assistance of anyone or anything!


Summed it up perfectly IMHO


----------



## Ninja

Gay thread!


----------



## Barbell mafia

I Believe that if you can train naturally for a long period of time and develop good muscle maturity and density there is no problem in adding some icing and strawberries to the cake and using AAS! I trained naturally for 5 years before going down the anabolic route and dont find it too much of a problem when I come off cycle because I have my good natural size to fall back on. Just completed my last cycle Test E/Deca, blew up to 17 and a half stones, now 2 months after its ended i'm still at a respectable 16 stone 10!


----------



## aka

needles put me off


----------



## kernowgee

I have experimented with all kinds of stuff, endless hype and in the end it all boils down to personal achievement, people try and fight genetics and will always loose, unless you are willing to cross the line into abuse all you are doing by taking gear is cutting a corner, for the satisfaction alone I would recommend the natural route


----------



## Big Dawg

It's weird how much you build it up in your head, when in reality it really isn't a big step IMO. I was all about "reaching [my] natural limit" etc, and with my sh1tty genetics and will power I basically had no life and a sh1t physique for a couple of years! When I ended up using eventually (talked into it by a mate who made me realise it wasn't a big deal) everything just became so much easier; I could gain muscle and strength loads quicker, I actually started to look like I trained seriously lol, and it made me loads more focussed for a good while.

I don't care about bbing anywhere near as much as I used to, and find I can get away with doing very little while still making great progress. I have a level of muscle that never really goes down when I stay on a TRT dose, even if I don't train for months, and I can go from like 25% body fat to 10% in about 4 weeks with DNP, so I just stress about everything less and get to have a good physique while putting very little work into it. That might not sound admirable to some, but I don't care; it suits my goals right now, which is essentially to get poon, enjoy my life and have a decent physique while doing it. Without the shortcuts I'd really have no social life lol!

I personally can't believe all the hard work I used to put in for very little results - it doesn't even make sense to me now! I think with the knowledge of diet and drugs I've learned over the years I could transform someone's physique from average to amazing in about half a year, if not less. That would be using DNP to painlessly strip the fat off at least twice as quickly as normal, and using steroids to gain muscle at least twice (if not much quicker) as quickly as possible.

I'm not trying to convert anyone lol; just offering an insight into the other side. No one's been self-righteous or anything in this thread, which is great to see, and I know everyone has their own reasons behind their decisions, so I'd never try to sway that. IMO though, unless you're very strongly opposed to steroids, have a huge desire to compete naturally or really don't want to gain much muscle at all, I can't see why anyone who's been training a couple of years wouldn't want to make things easier for themselves. I understand their are side effects, so it depends on your situation really. My hair started to recede a bit, so I only use a TRT dose now. I had low test anyway, so I feel comfortable running this, and the hair has stopped thinning. Only negative things I can currently think of is there's a chance that I'm infertile right now (although I don't care as I have no immediate plans to have kids, and if I do the effects should be reversed after a good while off), and that if I want to travel anywhere I'll have to either figure out a way to smuggle a small amount of gear or come off for a while, which will then bring a whole host of side effects. Also I can't go to Sweden lol, which sucks cos the bitches be fine lol! Damn, didn't think of that...


----------



## Big Dawg

kernowgee said:


> I have experimented with all kinds of stuff, endless hype and in the end it all boils down to personal achievement, people try and fight genetics and will always loose, unless you are willing to cross the line into abuse all you are doing by taking gear is cutting a corner, for the satisfaction alone I would recommend the natural route


I genuinely got no satisfaction from natural training; only frustration. I only became satisfied when I was making crazy gains with relative ease


----------



## Big Dawg

akalatengo said:


> needles put me off


Yeah, it is a pain tbh. When I started I was really keen, but when you're hitting scar tissue and nerve endings, getting infections, spending an hour to find a site you can jab without pain, having bad pip etc it starts to drag lol! I only jab like once every 10-14 days now, and I even hate that!


----------



## Grantewhite

Never say never but atmo i am having fun seeing how well i can tune by natty self up  2 of my best mates are on AAS and i have a better physique then then because they diets are ****ee there just full and bulky no definition to speak of lol


----------



## C.Hill

AlasTTTair said:


> It's weird how much you build it up in your head, when in reality it really isn't a big step IMO. I was all about "reaching [my] natural limit" etc, and with my sh1tty genetics and will power I basically had no life and a sh1t physique for a couple of years! When I ended up using eventually (talked into it by a mate who made me realise it wasn't a big deal) everything just became so much easier; I could gain muscle and strength loads quicker, I actually started to look like I trained seriously lol, and it made me loads more focussed for a good while.
> 
> I don't care about bbing anywhere near as much as I used to, and find I can get away with doing very little while still making great progress. I have a level of muscle that never really goes down when I stay on a TRT dose, even if I don't train for months, and I can go from like 25% body fat to 10% in about 4 weeks with DNP, so I just stress about everything less and get to have a good physique while putting very little work into it. That might not sound admirable to some, but I don't care; it suits my goals right now, which is essentially to get poon, enjoy my life and have a decent physique while doing it. Without the shortcuts I'd really have no social life lol!
> 
> I personally can't believe all the hard work I used to put in for very little results - it doesn't even make sense to me now! I think with the knowledge of diet and drugs I've learned over the years I could transform someone's physique from average to amazing in about half a year, if not less. That would be using DNP to painlessly strip the fat off at least twice as quickly as normal, and using steroids to gain muscle at least twice (if not much quicker) as quickly as possible.
> 
> I'm not trying to convert anyone lol; just offering an insight into the other side. No one's been self-righteous or anything in this thread, which is great to see, and I know everyone has their own reasons behind their decisions, so I'd never try to sway that. IMO though, unless you're very strongly opposed to steroids, have a huge desire to compete naturally or really don't want to gain much muscle at all, I can't see why anyone who's been training a couple of years wouldn't want to make things easier for themselves. I understand their are side effects, so it depends on your situation really. My hair started to recede a bit, so I only use a TRT dose now. I had low test anyway, so I feel comfortable running this, and the hair has stopped thinning. Only negative things I can currently think of is there's a chance that I'm infertile right now (although I don't care as I have no immediate plans to have kids, and if I do the effects should be reversed after a good while off), and that if I want to travel anywhere I'll have to either figure out a way to smuggle a small amount of gear or come off for a while, which will then bring a whole host of side effects. Also I can't go to Sweden lol, which sucks cos the bitches be fine lol! Damn, didn't think of that...


Mate this is how I feel to a t!

I was training Naturally for over 3 years, and I admit I made some fantastic gains, but once I saw the gains I made on an sd matrix and an mdrol cycle I was amazed, that little taster was the turning point when i realised I wanted to take it to the next level!

After about 7 months of non stop research I realised it wasn't as big a deal as me, my mates and the mrs made out, and also reading arnie was on dbol from the age of 16 completely swayed me lol.

I'm only 1 week into my first cycle and am looking forward to the gains!


----------



## Greenspin

For me, being 'natural' is not about not doing steroids, the title is just a consequence of it!


----------



## C.Hill

Greenspin said:


> For me, being 'natural' is not about not doing steroids, the title is just a consequence of it!


Huh????


----------



## Greenspin

C.Hill said:


> Huh????


What's not to understand? Ok, this may sound very quantum, but, I am saying I am not natural because of not want to do steroids, but am labeled natural as apposed to being on steroids, which is a comparison between natural and assisted, and so I am saying for me, assistance hasn't got anything to do with why I am natural! Its like people think being natural has something to do with steroids, and I am saying it does not for me. An example: "He is not a taxi driver, he is a regular driver". Question; Why has this comparison been made? Is one to assume that if you drive you are either a non taxi driver or a taxi driver?

{I am under the influence of lots of caffein, and am a space cake anyway, so this may not make sense, but I enjoy writing in this manner? I may look back and not understand what I mean, when in a different head space, but as of the minute it seems to make sense to me.  }

P.s Continuing the quantum theme of this post, I am fully away that one could say being natural has got everything to do with steroids?


----------



## C.Hill

Oh right I understand where your coming from mate.


----------



## SeBb0

natural fo lyfe.. for me its about mastering my metabolic type & finding what really works for me as a individual.. just wouldn't be as happy with my results if i was assisted.


----------



## Andrew Jacks

Greenspin said:


> What's not to understand? Ok, this may sound very quantum, but, I am saying I am not natural because of not want to do steroids, but am labeled natural as apposed to being on steroids, which is a comparison between natural and assisted, and so I am saying for me, assistance hasn't got anything to do with why I am natural! Its like people think being natural has something to do with steroids, and I am saying it does not for me. An example: "He is not a taxi driver, he is a regular driver". Question; Why has this comparison been made? Is one to assume that if you drive you are either a non taxi driver or a taxi driver?
> 
> {I am under the influence of lots of caffein, and am a space cake anyway, so this may not make sense, but I enjoy writing in this manner? I may look back and not understand what I mean, when in a different head space, but as of the minute it seems to make sense to me.  }
> 
> P.s Continuing the quantum theme of this post, I am fully away that one could say being natural has got everything to do with steroids?


Personally speaking I do not do gear for the same reason I do not do other drugs, I know the science and feel I get more from a bottle of red wine than I do getting too big and that is it, I do not want to look like I have abused drugs, people are only kidding themselves, they stand out in the crowd and everybody knows they have used drugs so where is the personal achievement or respect, for me I have more respect for a natural who has built then taking a few months to cut a few stone, that's real achievement that deserves real respect, not cheating and kidding only yourself, I know my personal genetic limitations and on all levels that works for me, going beyond these limit is no different from Anorexia nervosa in my book and is a mental disorder, know your limits and celebrate your own genetics within the bounds of being healthy for life

For the record I do not object to those cutting corners, but please do not think it is on par with doing it naturally.


----------

